# HAPPY HALLOWEEN (halloween video)



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

Hopefully we'll get some trick or treaters this year we got maybe 10-15 tops last year

I dont know if anyone else had that but hopefully this will get you in the halloween spirit,

If less kids keep showing up every year I might have to stop the tradition
it falls on a sturday so hopefully that wont happen






- Aaron


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

You are supposed to use DOUBLE EDGE razor blades...silly you!


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

didnt have any laying around I guess I used them all up last year

- Aaron


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ummm -ok


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

you are one sick bastard.
Not that I'm the sort of person who sees anything wrong with that, mind you.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

I used only one sided razors, Im not a monster


- Aaron


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I cringed when you bit into the apple.
Funny stuff!


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks, it really freaked my parents out

- Aaron


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You said "Ah-BOOT". Love it.
I like the pumpkins. Did you carve them? I see one matches your shirt.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

I said aboot? I have to go back and watch it, yes the shirt matches, I have another shirt with the design from the other pumpkin (on the left)

I carved the pumpkins myself they were 50% off at michaels 
theyre made from thin 1/4" foam

- Aaron


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

where did i say aboot can you post the time?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

lol That was so funny. It's at aboot 1:23.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

I did? oh well im fine with being a stereotype

- Aaron


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

englundisgod said:


> i dont know what keeps happening my posts adn stuff keep dissapearing?
> 
> heres me on halloween and me getting injured and the cops stopping us
> 
> - Aaron


Your posts keep disappearing because they are inappropriate for this Haunt Forum and have been deleted. A video with you injuring yourself while burning a cross cannot be construed as having anything to do with Halloween.

Please be mindful of the forum rules.


----------

